# Are my Rhoms mating???



## Ugenstugen (Jan 6, 2004)

I just recently took at the divider that was in my 72 gal tank. My two 4inch rhoms seem to be getting along ok. They pretty much keep there distance. But every few hours they keep coming together and swimming next to each other and begin hovering in place. One of them now always sits on gravel. Are my rhoms mating? If so, how long does it take for them to lay eyes or give birth? Thanks for the help...

...And yes I am going to separate them soon.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It is not uncommon for juveniles (males w/males and females w/females or both together) to behave as if they are mating. In your situation, its 50/50 if they are. I would certainly keep a note of which 2 are most active and not disturb them to much. You might be the lucky one to report here at PFURY as having a breeding pair of fishes. Suggest you take a photo to verify that these are indeed S. rhombeus. S. altispinis (SPILO CF) has been bred in captivity at those approx. sizes, though usually a bit larger. That fish looks like S. rhombeus during certain phases of its life.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

there is a breeding video available, not of rhombeus but of the pygocentrus nattereri. watch that and then that should answer your question hopefully. I believe what you are experiencing is territorial agression. I am not sure at the size rhombeus are sexually mature at, but i believe 4" is not the size.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NIKE Posted on Mar 16 2004, 07:33 PM
> there is a breeding video available, not of rhombeus but of the pygocentrus nattereri. watch that and then that should answer your question hopefully. I believe what you are experiencing is territorial agression.* I am not sure at the size rhombeus are sexually mature at, but i believe 4" is not the size.*


I agree on the size of S. rhombeus for breeding purposes, they are recorded to breed at over 7 inches TL. However, majority of Serrasalmus sp. are sexually mature at 4 inches or 1 1/2 years of age, whichever comes first.

Nike has an excellent breeding video and should be used as a basic starting point.


----------

